# Healthiest bread



## billmac (Sep 4, 2005)

So what, in your opinion is the healthiest bread?  Something whole grain, high fiber, high protein.  Any ideas?  recipe?  I'm new to bread making, and I figured I'd skip over white and go right to healthy.

Thanks


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 5, 2005)

here are some recipes, with whole grain flour or buised grains
I tried them all and they are very good!!

Spelt grain bread
http://www.marions-kochbuch.com/recipe/0971.htm

Yogurt Bread
http://www.marions-kochbuch.com/recipe/1050.htm

German Coarse Rye Bread
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14469



this one is not with whole grain but with rye bread

Black Forest Country Bread
http://www.marions-kochbuch.com/recipe/0907.htm


----------



## Lisa110 (Sep 9, 2005)

If you want healthy, this one has it all. The healthy ingredients do not compromise the taste one bit. This is one of the tastiest breads I have ever had the pleasure of ripping pieces off of. LOL


*MULTI-GRAIN BREAD WITH SESAME, FLAX AND POPPY SEEDS*









1/2 cup unsweetened multi-grain cereal (such as 7-grain)
2 cups boiling water


1 envelope dry yeast
4 1/3 cups (about) bread flour
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons salt


2 teaspoons sesame seeds
2 teaspoons flax seeds*
2 teaspoons poppy seeds
2 cups water 









Place cereal in large bowl. Pour 2 cups boiling water over. Let stand until mixture cools to between 105°F. and 115°F., about 20 minutes. 

Sprinkle yeast over cereal. Add 1 cup bread flour, oil, sugar and salt and stir until smooth. Gradually mix in enough remaining bread flour to form dough. Cover dough; let rest 15 minutes. 

Turn out dough onto floured surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, adding more flour if sticky, about 10 minutes. Oil large bowl. Add dough to bowl; turn to coat. Cover bowl with clean kitchen towel. Let dough rise in warm area until doubled, about 1 hour. 

Mix all seeds in bowl. Punch down dough. Turn out onto lightly oiled surface. Knead briefly. Shape into 12x4-inch loaf.Sprinkle baking sheet with 2 teaspoons seeds. Place loaf atop seeds. Cover with towel. Let rise in warm area until almost doubled, about 30 minutes. 

Position 1 oven rack in center and 1 just below center in oven. Place baking pan on lower rack and preheat oven to 425°F. Brush loaf with water. Sprinkle with remaining seed mixture. Using sharp knife, cut 3 diagonal slashes in surface of loaf. Place baking sheet with loaf in oven. Immediately pour 2 cups water into hot pan on lower rack in oven (water will steam). 

Bake loaf until golden and crusty and tester inserted into center comes out clean, about 35 minutes. Transfer to rack and cool. _(Can be made 1 day ahead. Wrap in plastic; store at room temperature.) _
_*Available at natural foods stores._

_Note: I double all the seeds in the recipe and add half to the center of the dough before I roll and shape._

_http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/523_


----------

